# Silver poodle breeder



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Hello! Here is our breeder directory of breeders by geographic location, courtesy of Rose N Poos: 
🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

This is a breeder that I know of that may have silver minis at some point: Aery Miniature Poodles

I think if you look through the poodles of America website, you may be able to click through and find breeders, but do keep in mind that they might not all be cut from the same quality of wood, so like with any breeder, you’ll have to do your research.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll second the recommendation for Aery. Although Zoe is black (but turning blue) she is from an Aery background as is Skylar's Babykins (who is a silver).


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Check into G8rcreek Toy Poodles and also on FB. Located in Atlanta. They do conformation and agility shows, have champions. I'm not sure about DNA health testing so ask.


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Hello! Here is our breeder directory of breeders by geographic location, courtesy of Rose N Poos:
> 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩
> 
> This is a breeder that I know of that may have silver minis at some point: Aery Miniature Poodles
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

Vita said:


> Check into G8rcreek Toy Poodles and also on FB. Located in Atlanta. They do conformation and agility shows, have champions. I'm not sure about DNA health testing so ask.


Wow, they have such beautiful silvers. Thank you!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Saffranne Silvers is one to definitely check.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

As mentioned above, my silver minipoo is from a mating between Aery in North Carolina and Morning Glory in Texas.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Also worth a look is









Meta | Social Metaverse Company


Meta helps people, communities, and businesses do more together through our technologies and immersive experiences.




www.facebook.com









Paw Print Pedigrees - Breeder Profile


Paw Print Pedigrees breeder profile for Barbara Hoopes. AKC Breeder of Merit of toy poodles, titled in conformation, agility, obedience and rally. Breeding for health, conformation and temperament. Specializing in silver, with some whites and blues. We are on Facebook as Silvabirch Poodles.




www.pawprintgenetics.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I just realized that you have another thread asking about breeders specializing in silvers in Poodle Talk Looking to Adopt Retired Silver
and are getting duplications of recommendations in each. Whether you're looking for a puppy or a retired adult, we'll be finding the same breeders . 
To make it simpler for you, I'd ask the mods to consolidate the threads, so you don't have to look back and forth to see if anything different comes up.


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Also worth a look is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have contacted Barbara from Silvabirch, and wow, I’m so impressed. She has been so helpful and responsive to any questions I have asked her. She seems to really go above and beyond to be sure she is breeding healthy babies. Thanks for the tip on consolidating threads!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Betty Brown sometimes has silvers and certainly has contact with breeders of silvers. She is near Houston, Texas. Her phone number is (713) 305-0120; and her email is [email protected].


----------

